# Discount Coupons



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

We finally got some official discounts for our forums members. Feel free to use "FORUMS" as a 10% Discount Coupon Code when shopping for Nissan Accessories on our site. This coupon will work for most of the products on www.CARiD.com except for manufacturers that have strict MAP policies such as E&G Classics, Borla, and WeatherTech.


----------

